# Hemorrhoids + colonoscopy = terrified!



## Anniexx (Jul 17, 2014)

My doctor has referred me to have a colonoscopy but I really don't think I can do it.

She wants to do it because a while back I was passing a lot of blood (but I had fissures at the time so??) - they also did a stool test for something (can't remember) and it showed that there might be something going on, but only a tiny bit. Plus I have all the typical IBS symptoms, swinging from C to D and everything in between. So I can understand why she wants to do it, but I'm only 18, so isn't it unlikely that they'll find something? Or am I just in denial?

The reason I don't want to do it is the prep. I already have terrible hemorrhoids that swell even after a normal BM - and after D are ridiculously painful, just torturous. I actually cannot tolerate it when I have D so have to take loads of imodium straight away, even after just one trip to the bathroom because it causes so much butt pain. So I've just been reading up about the prep for a colonoscopy - and the thought of being up with D all night is a massive no no for me. I really don't feel like the pain is worth it for this procedure. I can guarantee that I would be having a terrible time for at least 2 weeks afterwards. When my hemorrhoids are really bad (from D) it hurts to walk, I start crying in public it burns so badly. So I just really don't want to put myself through that unless absolutely necessary. So I think I'm going to cancel it.

My question is, do you think I'm making a mistake? Do you think I've probably got cancer hiding away and I'm going to die if I don't have this colonoscopy? These are my fears. I can't seem to find anyone in the same situation as me. Please help


----------



## sbuenger (May 21, 2015)

Hey Annie,

Most importantly remember it's your call. If you don't feel comfortable doing the procedure, cancel it. Put it off for a few months and think about it. Maybe deal with your hemorrhoids first and reschedule the colonoscopy when they're less likely to cause you so much pain. It's important to receive proper examination when dealing with blood in your stool, but most often it's just hemorrhoids or slight tears in the anal canal.


----------

